
The net neutrality testing app that Apple rejected is available now - joeyespo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/the-net-neutrality-testing-app-that-apple-rejected-is-available-now/
======
seomint
AT&T user here. Used the App & found AT&T was throttling YouTube, NBC Sports,
and Netflix. Turned on my VPN and throttling disappeared. Problem is VPNs use
more power.

